# How to install xp with pen drive?



## chanchalchatt (Aug 29, 2008)

I want to know, How to install xp with pen drive? Is any software requared
please mention it.
Advanced thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 29, 2008)

You need to boot using your pendrive. For that, your motherboard should support external USB storage device as a boot device. Check BIOS.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 29, 2008)

THere is a specific version of XP for USB booting adn automated installation via the usb, google for the same..


----------



## sanhunt1 (Apr 26, 2009)

i have no cd rom in my laptop how i install win xp by using pen drive


----------



## manishjha18 (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah-in fact i have downloaded many usb versions of xp--but none of them boots


----------



## Termin@L (May 13, 2009)

Search for
liveusb-creator
or
pebuilder

they a good....


----------



## NucleusKore (May 13, 2009)

*www.eeeguides.com/2007/11/installing-windows-xp-from-usb-thumb.html


----------

